# 1, 2, and 3 inch sanding discs



## JayCop (Sep 26, 2011)

You should use a interface pad with Abrinet so it does not ruin the hook and loop. They are usually sold where you buy Abrinet


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought the yellow one and the pad fell off after a couple minutes. I may have heated up the glue that attaches it to the shaft but I still think the glue was low quality. Used CA to reattach and have not had a problem since.


----------



## northlander (Jun 11, 2008)

The key to using the sanding pads is to use a light touch, let the paper do the work. I had some of the same problems initially but using a slow speed on the drill and a light touch solved those problems.


----------

